# Who is coming to EvenTT08?



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*Who is coming to EvenTT08 at Rockingham?*​
Yes & have bought my tickets already.2650.00%Yes & will buy my tickets on-line soon.1223.08%Yes, but will buy my tickets on the gate.59.62%Still undecided...23.85%Unfortunately not this year.713.46%


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We need to gauge numbers as Rockingham will want us to pay for extra marshalling if we go over certain numbers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will be there Mark and have bought my tickety any idears when they will be sent out :?:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I will be there Mark and have bought my tickety any idears when they will be sent out :?:


Tickets will be sent out 7 to 10 days beforehand. Anyone that doesn't receive them can pick them up from the gate on the day.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

tickets bought and room booked


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> tickets bought and room booked


Same here and Â£10 cashback 8)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Tickets bought including full track day.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > tickets bought and room booked
> ...


Is that all should of booked through the R.B.S :wink:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Tickets booked and newbie trackday    Hopefully, might upgrade to a full session on the day


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

tickets paid for

see you all there

was told all the tickets are posted out 10 days before the event

paul


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

All bought and paid for.............(not tracking tho - I'm too chicken!)

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> All bought and paid for.............(not tracking tho - I'm too chicken!)
> 
> Hev x


Long way home if anything goes wrong


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > All bought and paid for.............(not tracking tho - I'm too chicken!)
> ...


My thoughts exactly 

Hev x


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm chicken as well and i only live 10 minutes away.  but at least i get a sunday lie in.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Brought ticket day they were available, still not heard jack shit.Hopefully see you there. Who knows.
jon


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

southjj said:


> Brought ticket day they were available, still not heard jack shit.Hopefully see you there. Who knows.
> jon


Why the confusion?

You will have recieved an email when you placed your order, after reading that "Tickets will be mailed out from the first week in July" on the ticket item in the TTOC shop.

I'm not sure what else you'd expect to hear?

:?

Nick


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Have booked the day off and sunshine is on order. 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there 

I will buy my ticket at the gate though as I need to renew my membership, which I'll do on the day.
Not tracking though at almost 160k miles :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

nutts said:


> We need to gauge numbers as Rockingham will want us to pay for extra marshalling if we go over certain numbers


Wont ticket sales give a good indication? :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > We need to gauge numbers as Rockingham will want us to pay for extra marshalling if we go over certain numbers
> ...


To a degree, but normally as many turn up at the gate wanting tickets as pre-bought... if that doesn't happen then we're predicting a set of numbers and paying for marshalling that may not be needed. 

So the important 2 figures are who WILL buy, either in the shop or at the gate


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes - all booked - coming with some chargers too :wink:


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Got entry ticket, awaiting pay day before deciding on track part.

Not much help really!


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm going, and I've got my full track day ticket booked too  8)

Mr L


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Nem said:


> southjj said:
> 
> 
> > Brought ticket day they were available, still not heard jack shit.Hopefully see you there. Who knows.
> ...


Cant remember reading that tbh ,Nem
cheers
jon


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Me! Ticket paid for..credit card warmed up...come on!

Just trying to work out what cruises are going down from east mids area? :?

Ant


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll be there, daughter coming too. Purchased tickets already.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

anTTony said:


> Me! Ticket paid for..credit card warmed up...come on!
> 
> Just trying to work out what cruises are going down from east mids area? :?
> 
> Ant


Join us at Frankley 8.00 if none from your way coming down, or meet any way
cheers
jon


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

southjj said:


> anTTony said:
> 
> 
> > Me! Ticket paid for..credit card warmed up...come on!
> ...


Cheers Jon,

will have to get the sat nav out!! :lol:


----------

